# Hello everyone!



## luv2liv4them (Nov 6, 2015)

Just stopping in to say hello. I am new member here and currently on year 9 of marriage to my love. I have a divorce under my belt from my first marriage complete with a pair of children from my ex as well as a pair of little ones with my DH. So, I have plenty to talk about. lol.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Luv2 Good luck
Blaine


----------

